# Wasserstern und Wassernabel



## Jam (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

finde beide Pflänzchen sehr hübsch, aber irgendwie wachsen sie nicht richtig.

__ Wasserstern steht ca 15 cm tief am ruhigen Rand des Bachlaufs, sitzt aber im Moment total voll Algen. Wenn ich die raus ziehe, rupfe ich das arme Pflänzchen auseinander und ein Großteil der an der Wasseroberfläche befindlichen Sternchen sind abgerissen.

Mit Hydrocotyle sieht es ebenso aus, wobei ich die möglicherweise zu tief gepflanzt habe (Habe gerade mal bei Werner im Shop geguckt.) Meine, mich erinnern zu können, dass die auf dem Pflanzschild als Unterwasserpflanze deklariert war. Außerdem habe ich die bunte Art - vielleicht muss man die schon wieder besonders hegen?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen schreibt.

Jam


----------



## Silke (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Wasserstern und Wassermabel*

Hallo,
Wasserstern habe ich auch, allerdings schwimmt es bei mir frei herum...
Und ja - es ist auch immer voller Fadenalgen. Ich reiße so alle 1-2 Wochen die Algen ab und werfe es dann wieder rein. Bis jetzt hat es das immer schadlos überstanden. Du wirst sehen, wie schnell es sich davon erholt. Es ist außerdem der Lieblingsplatz der __ Frösche.


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Wasserstern und Wassermabel*

Hallo,

es gibt eine bunte Art vom __ Wassernabel? Wirklich vom europäischen Wassernabel? Die ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Was ich kenne ist die bunte Form von Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides.: http://www.lusteraquatic.com/pond_plants/hydrocotyle_sibthorpioides.html


----------



## Jam (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Wasserstern und  Wassernabel*

Hallo Werner,

du hast wohl Recht, das ist die Pflanze, die ich meine.

Ich muss mal das Schild raussuchen, meine, da hätte Wassernabel draufgestanden.

Hast du vielleicht trotzdem Wasserstern und Hydrocotyle-mäßige Tipps für mich?

Jam


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Wasserstern und  Wassernabel*

Hallo,

Wasserstern hat mit starker Sonneneinstrahlung im Sommer ziemliche Probleme. Wir halten ihn inzwischen im Schattenquartier. Das mit den Algen kann ich bestätigen, aber das ist bei uns sowieso ein bißchen anders als im Gartenteich. Wir müssen die Pflanzen ja vermehren, also müssen sie gedüngt werden und deswegen sind bei uns Algen zwangsläufig vorhanden.

Der Wassernabel ist auch bei mir recht heikel. Konkurrenz von anderen Pflanzen verträgt er nicht, Kalk im Boden mag er nicht, und wenn er zu nasse Füße bekommt, schreit er 'Huch!', und wenn man ihn flacher setzt, meint er, dass er jetzt dauernd Durst hat ...

Bei beiden Pflanzen ist es am besten, man findet ein Plätzchen das einigermaßen ihren Bedürfnissen entspricht, und dann lässt man sie dorthin wandern, wo sie wollen. Sie wachsen dann garantiert unter Bedingungen, die absolut nicht lehrbuchmäßig sind, wuchern dort aber wie blöd.


----------



## Jam (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Wasserstern und  Wassernabel*

Danke für die Antwort,

also werde ich die Pflänzchen jetzt mal "verteilen" und gucken, ob ich an einer Stelle  "Wohlgefühl" bieten konnte  

Gruß
Jam


----------



## chromis (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Wasserstern und  Wassernabel*

Hallo,



> Der Wassernabel ist auch bei mir recht heikel. Konkurrenz von anderen Pflanzen verträgt er nicht, Kalk im Boden mag er nicht, und wenn er zu nasse Füße bekommt, schreit er 'Huch!


stimmt, bei mir ist er irgendwann im Moorbet aufgetaucht und wird fast schon lästig. Im Teich hält er sich dezent zurück und hält sich nur in mickrigen Beständen.


----------

